# Cord cutters



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 9, 2015)

I was sitting here lost in thought and became aware of a service van at my neighbors.  It was a Comcast/Xfinity service van.  I no longer subscribe to them, cut the 'cable cord' over a year ago.  I have CenturyLink (US West) DSL wireless on a land line with a home antenna for the local channels and a streaming account with NetFlix.  I read almost daily about the horrendous customer service that Comcast has (Worst in customer satisfaction nationwide).  I can remember back to the days when they had a great reputation and mostly uninterrupted service.  The were so much better and nothing good was being said about US West and their service.  My internet is adequate for my needs and Netflix never buffers on DSL.  What happened?   

My current bill minus NetFlix is $42.  Comcast was going to be $132+ WO premium channels.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2015)

Some of these companies seem so good, I had trouble with CenturyLink to the point I "pray" I never have to use them again.  I like Charter for my area, although I don't have an account now, as I am staying with my sister who has Dish through a local outfit called SAH.  SAH sucks!!  But she has no, other choices because SAH owns all rights to this Mod. Home Park.  One other choice though, but it is DSL and you have to have a landline which she is using her Cell only which works great (Net 10 by the way).  I can't believer a living community can restrict folks from using whatever company they want.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 9, 2015)

I use and love Century Link Prism.  It is fiber optic cable hookup through my phone line.  I also use their digital telephone.  I have all the premium channels including on demand.  I also use their high speed internet.  All together about $150.  Best of all no ugly dish.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 9, 2015)

Can't have any satellite dish mounted anywhere in our complex. A lady that lives upstairs in our building had a Direct TV dish installed on the railing/stairs going to her apartment, BUT didn't ask the Office/Management if she could have it done. Owners of the complex and management contacted Direct TV and made them take it down and the lady got reimbursed the install fee.

We have Comcast Infinitely Cable for our tv and Comcast for our ISP. Have had both for 6 years now. Had a problem with their cable box a year or so ago. Took the one we had to them and they gave us a brand new cable box w/DVR in it. We record a number of programs and go back and watch them and speed thru the commercials. Wife hates commercials. Also have On Demand, but the free movies on that are way to old. That's ok though, b/c we have Blue-Ray DVD movies and a Blue-Ray DVD Player.


----------

